# Join the Directorate General of Inter Services Intelligence (ISI)



## F.O.X

Recently there have been a lots of questions regarding how to join ISI , Following are the Two ways you can do that.

*1. The indirect way *

*2. The Direct way*

First well discuss the* indirect procedure:*

If you are passionate to serve your motherland, you ll surely achieve it somehow. Join ISI indirectly requires joining first, the armed forces of Pakistan. Be it army, navy, or the air force; members of all armed forces can join ISI, whether they are Officers, Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs), or the Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs).

Officers/JCOs/NCOs have to apply for admission. After taking permission from the Unit Officers Commandings, they appear in a basic test which on clearing, they are sent into the Inter-Services Intelligence School. After finishing the intelligence course, they can apply to be posted in Field Intelligence Units (FIU) or in the directorate of Military/Air/Naval intelligence. Then they wait and hope that their performance is good enough to be invited to the ISI for a temporary posting. Based on their performance in the military and the temporary posting with ISI, they are then offered a more permanent position.

Senior ISI officers with ranks of Major and above are only assigned to the ISI for no more than two to three years to curtail the attempt to abuse their power. Almost all of the Director-Generals of the ISI have never served in the organization before being appointed by the military commanders to lead it. ISI also monitors former, current and retired military officers who at one point or another, held sensitive positions and had access to classified data. However in some special circumstances, officers with outstanding achievements are given an extended appointment and even a lifetime (till 60 years of age) job.

Now we come to the *direct procedure:*

For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidates knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI which then, conducts the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.

Those candidates who pass the interview, then have to go through rigorous fitness, medical and psychological evaluations. Once the candidate clears these evaluations, the ISI performs a very thorough background check on the candidate before being offered to join the ISI. Security clearance is granted once the candidate accepts the offer. Recruited agents then go to the Inter-Services Intelligence School for basic training following which, they are employed on an initial one year probationary period. However, civilian operatives are not allowed to rise above the equivalent of the rank of Major and are mostly assigned to Joint Intelligence X (JIX), Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB) and Joint Counterintelligence Bureau (JCIB) departments and the rest of the departments are solely headed by the armed forces though there have been rare cases in which civilians have been assigned to those departments.



Any Further Questions , Please post here , instead of opening a new thread.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Safriz

Thanks for a very rare piece of information. Never came across this.


----------



## agha muhammad ali

where are these job opportunities advertised???
the source???
or how i came to know about it??


----------



## Jango

F.O.X said:


> they are sent into the Inter-Services Intelligence School.....



Are you referring to SMI Murree or is it something different?


----------



## F.O.X

nuclearpak said:


> Are you referring to SMI Murree or is it something different?



Its Different.


----------



## TheRafael00000

What is the procedure to join ISI if you are from other country or living in other country? Just curious.


----------



## F.O.X

TheRafael00000 said:


> What is the procedure to join ISI if you are from other country or living in other country? Just curious.


You Cant join ISI if you are a citizen of another country.


----------



## Jango

F.O.X said:


> Its Different.



Where is this ISI school?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

nuclearpak said:


> Where is this ISI school?



No Idea ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

F.O.X said:


> No Idea ...



Okay no problem. 

Logon ko pata chal jata hai sir jee!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nkayani007

sir i k also a craftman in pak army EME Aviation.. now i join isi is it possibe if have then how is the procedure... i m intermediate...& 2 years service...


----------



## aamir_fayyaz

Thanks for this Post


----------



## Spring Onion

F.O.X said:


> You Cant join ISI if you are a citizen of another country.



He can indirectly


----------



## farabi

This is really a valuable post and informative also. Thanks for the post.

Farabi


----------



## Peregrine

nuclearpak said:


> Where is this ISI school?



They train at Hamza Camp Rawalpindi.


----------



## Peregrine

The post of Assistant Director 17th grade is reserved for civilians. Will let you people know once the vacancies are available. Right now FPSC is busy with IB tests, which INMHO is way better than AD-ISI. P.S posts for ISI are always advertised as AD Ministry of Defence not ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

On this kind of information no one give you authentic direction due to security reason. 
So if you like to join ISI it is very hard way. You must find the EX person who touch with ISI give you real path other wise your finding are difficult.. 
You need high level of Experience to attempt its papers.. 
There is also observed the Fake ID person Who Show them as ISI officials.. Css successful candidate also place for ISI.
Best Of Luck
Fear is no policy Surrender is no Option 
Sub Sai Pahlay Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GSM MAMA

*Thanks for a very rare piece of information. Never came across this.*


----------



## F.O.X

AHMED85 said:


> On this kind of information no one give you authentic direction due to security reason.
> So if you like to join ISI it is very hard way. You must find the EX person who touch with ISI give you real path other wise your finding are difficult..
> You need high level of Experience to attempt its papers..
> There is also observed the Fake ID person Who Show them as ISI officials.. Css successful candidate also place for ISI.
> Best Of Luck
> Fear is no policy Surrender is no Option
> Sub Sai Pahlay Pakistan.



90% not correct .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ark-Angel

Peregrine said:


> They train at Hamza Camp Rawalpindi.



This is against logic. Hamza Camp is so small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Ark-Angel said:


> This is against logic. Hamza Camp is so small.



You are telling me, where I got training? Huh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

What is the minimum age to join? and could pakistanis living in foreign countries join?


----------



## Hyperion

ISI has several wings, local and foreign. All local positions are mostly filled from within the armed forces ranks, however, certain foreign positions are picked up from foreign office as well. Whatever the case, you need highest clearance to even apply. Do you have family in the 'right' places for you to be considered? Unless you are something very very special in some very special position, chances are nil to zero to even get to the application stage. 



SHAMK9 said:


> What is the minimum age to join? and could pakistanis living in foreign countries join?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

The first post needs correction.....Jobs for civilians are advertised by Ministry of Defence not Fpsc, though tests are taken and marked by the institute itself not the ministry, the person will be the employee of MoD


----------



## SHAMK9

Hyperion said:


> ISI has several wings, local and foreign. All local positions are mostly filled from within the armed forces ranks, however, certain foreign positions are picked up from foreign office as well. Whatever the case, you need highest clearance to even apply. Do you have family in the 'right' places for you to be considered? Unless you are something very very special in some very special position, chances are nil to zero to even get to the application stage.


Thanks for replying but what do you mean by family in the right places? like in the army? I do have uncles working in the army and airforce.


----------



## Hyperion

That's a good start.



SHAMK9 said:


> Thanks for replying but what do you mean by family in the right places? like in the army? I do have uncles working in the army and airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> That's a good start.



How do I get in ? I don't know anyone from the Army, the Bureaucracy or the Political Elite !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

F.O.X said:


> 90% not correct .



TRY your own methods if you have access ....


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> How do I get in ? I don't know anyone from the Army, the Bureaucracy or the Political Elite !



Start getting to know them lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

AHMED85 said:


> TRY your own methods if you have access ....



........


----------



## Amaa'n

Just some clarification is needed here, If you go through sources like chacha , mamas, tayas, uncles then you will only be hired on the lower level post like GD (General Duty) which is BPS - 9 / ASI , PS (personal staff) BPS - 7 , OS (office staff) bps - 9 and you will never be permanent, just a contractual based job or sometime daily wages. If you want to be appointed on the post of SI (Sub-inspector) bps-14 , Inspector BPS-16 or AD bps 17 then you have to go through proper requirement procedure and it is a very lengthy process and even then it is not guranteed that you will make it or not. For AD test is very demanding and only the best make it to the top.


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

guyz what percentage do i need in my FSC so i can get in the ISI, and what job will i get in the ISI and most importandly how much would i get paid????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> guyz what percentage do i need in my FSC so i can get in the ISI, and what job will i get in the ISI and most importandly how much would i get paid????



You are already disqualified ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DeMoN_HuNteR

LoveIcon said:


> You are already disqualified ......



i asked that becoz ive heard that people in ISI earn alot, but my reason for joining ISI would be to Serve Pakistan and to Protect my Motherland from any Harm!............... and also to beat the S#hit out of RAW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

LoveIcon said:


> You are already disqualified ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

do you want to join ??
well i am sure you cant pop up and say i wana join isi. you cant find them but they will find and select you for Service. adn you will only be selected if you are of any use. like a high level officer.

hahaha you re funny bro


----------



## Ibtesam

Assalam Alekum! What you have just told is understandable. But you know some people are exploiting the name of Pak Spy through their writings..?


----------



## Ibtesam

Assalam Alekum! You have told that no foriegner can be a part of ISI/Pak Spy.. What some people are exploiting the name of Pak Army & Pak Spy thru their writings..


----------



## Amaa'n

Ibtesam said:


> Assalam Alekum! You have told that no foriegner can be a part of ISI/Pak Spy.. What some people are exploiting the name of Pak Army & Pak Spy thru their writings..



Exploiting by what? are you pointing towards ous?


----------



## Peregrine

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> guyz what percentage do i need in my FSC so i can get in the ISI, and what job will i get in the ISI and most importandly how much would i get paid????



Do graduation first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibtesam

balixd said:


> Exploiting by what? are you pointing towards ous?



No, not you guys... but some authors...okay leave it! I want to ask something.. It wud seem funny somehow, if a Pak Spy has to impersonate himself as (Tesri Makhloq) to perform some mission? Plz do tell me..


----------



## idealsome425

Peregrine said:


> Do graduation first.


AOA

When MoD are going to announce new vacancies?? do you have any idea brother? As the ban on government recruitment continues, what are the chances or possible time frame for the announcement of vacancies? Thanks


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> AOA
> 
> When MoD are going to announce new vacancies?? do you have any idea brother? As the ban on government recruitment continues, what are the chances or possible time frame for the announcement of vacancies? Thanks



there is rumor in some corners of the govt that vacancies annouced will be in the month of June this year, keep a check on recruitments.com.pk
Don't expect anything before elections my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Depends one want to State Actor or Non-State Actor..


----------



## Peregrine

idealsome425 said:


> AOA
> 
> When MoD are going to announce new vacancies?? do you have any idea brother? As the ban on government recruitment continues, what are the chances or possible time frame for the announcement of vacancies? Thanks



Nothing concrete yet, last time it was way back in 2010. However, the tests for AD-IB were conducted twice in 2012 and from what I have heard this post is better than that of ISI's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idealsome425

* Peregrine*
Many thanks brother.
Is is possible that I can have e-mail communication with you, I have few detailed questions that should be discussed in e-mail I think. plz do reply. Thanks again

* Peregrine*
Many thanks brother.
Is is possible that I can have e-mail communication with you, I have few detailed questions that should be discussed in e-mail I think. plz do reply. Thanks again


----------



## idealsome425

*balixd
Please contact me on private message for e-mail communication if possible. Many Thanks*


----------



## idealsome425

*Dear members balixd and Peregrine
You can get my contact info from my profile. Thanks*


----------



## idealsome425

Peregrine said:


> Nothing concrete yet, last time it was way back in 2010. However, the tests for AD-IB were conducted twice in 2012 and from what I have heard this post is better than that of ISI's



Thanks for the reply. Can you contact me on my e-mail???


----------



## Amaa'n

idealsome425 said:


> *balixd
> Please contact me on private message for e-mail communication if possible. Many Thanks*


You can PM anytime you want but I suggest we keep it to the thread because this way the information can help other memebers seeking same ......if you want to inquire if I work for any of these organizations then answer is no, I am a student myself, How I know about this stuff so much or have a contact ? I keep myself updated on current affairs and things happening around me, I keep my eyes open,



Peregrine said:


> Nothing concrete yet, last time it was way back in 2010. However, the tests for AD-IB were conducted twice in 2012 and from what I have heard this post is better than that of ISI's



you missed on posts annouced for AD-IB in Jan 2013  tests are expected in May , so that makes it 3 times in a almost year's time.....
@Peregrine and @balixd, the way we are giving out information I am sure soon we will have people from Hasaas Idaras knocking on the front door

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> You can PM anytime you want but I suggest we keep it to the thread because this way the information can help other memebers seeking same ......if you want to inquire if I work for any of these organizations then answer is no, I am a student myself, How I know about this stuff so much or have a contact ? I keep myself updated on current affairs and things happening around me, I keep my eyes open,
> 
> 
> 
> you missed on posts annouced for AD-IB in Jan 2013  tests are expected in May , so that makes it 3 times in a almost year's time.....
> @Peregrine and @balixd, the way we are giving out information I am sure soon we will have people from Hasaas Idaras knocking on the front door



*Thanks for the reply
Actually I tried but could not send private message, the system says I have to reach certain numbers of posts to enable pvt message service etc. 
I know I missed the chance of AD IB, however the concentration was and still is on the vacancies announced by the MoD. I was told the vacancies going to be announced in April/May. 
But my queries are bit more lengthy in subject and due to nature of queries I wanted to have e-mail communicaton brother.

Until some senior member contact me through e-mail just clear me the point of new vacancies in MoD, when possibly going to be announced?? I would like to know about vacancies from BS 7 to 14 in MoD. Hope you understand my point, thanks anyways for the reply and cooperation.

Take care*


----------



## idealsome425

balixd said:


> You can PM anytime you want but I suggest we keep it to the thread because this way the information can help other memebers seeking same ......if you want to inquire if I work for any of these organizations then answer is no, I am a student myself, How I know about this stuff so much or have a contact ? I keep myself updated on current affairs and things happening around me, I keep my eyes open,
> 
> 
> 
> you missed on posts annouced for AD-IB in Jan 2013  tests are expected in May , so that makes it 3 times in a almost year's time.....
> @Peregrine and @balixd, the way we are giving out information I am sure soon we will have people from Hasaas Idaras knocking on the front door



*balixd
I hope you have seen my last post, please post a reply or send e-mail accordingly. thanks*


----------



## idealsome425

*AOA Seniors
I have been told that desk posts in MoD like; Assistant,UDC,Steno etc get deputation in applicants home town or in Federal area.
is this true in any sense?
Please reply with authentic information*


----------



## idealsome425

F.O.X said:


> Its Different.



Any information about new vacancies?? Below the post of AD.

I cannot send private message due to new membership in this forum, any other way to contact you senior members??


----------



## idealsome425

hello seniors,

Any news about upcoming vacancies in MoD???


----------



## Peregrine

idealsome425 said:


> hello seniors,
> 
> Any news about upcoming vacancies in MoD???



Not yet....will definitely let you know once they are made available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoOr

Thanks to inform.


----------



## idealsome425

Peregrine said:


> Not yet....will definitely let you know once they are made available.


 @Peregrine 
brother I have a query in Pakistan defence and Military careers forum where I have asked about some P.O Box of organisation, kindly have a look and answer accordingly?? I will be very grateful to you. Thanks


----------



## idealsome425

Peregrine said:


> Not yet....will definitely let you know once they are made available.



Brother have you any idea about the P O Box 1981, which organization it could be??
My friend applied for positions at P O Box 1981 and have interview/test at Pakistan Computer Bureau, Islamabad.

MoD announed new vacancies for Balochistan on 8 May, will they also announce vacancies for other parts of Pakistan soon??


----------



## idealsome425

Peregrine said:


> Nothing concrete yet, last time it was way back in 2010. However, the tests for AD-IB were conducted twice in 2012 and from what I have heard this post is better than that of ISI's





AOA,
Any update regarding new vacancies to be announced by MoD??? MoD already advertised vacancies in May 2013 but for Balochistan candidates only. Kindly share any authentic or credible information if possible. Many thanks


regards


----------



## Bilal249

but sir how can i apply in ISI? where is its apply-form? and appling date? please help me


----------



## Bilal249

F.O.X said:


> Recently there have been a lots of questions regarding how to join ISI , Following are the Two ways you can do that.
> 
> *1. The indirect way *
> 
> *2. The Direct way*
> 
> First well discuss the* indirect procedure:*
> 
> If you are passionate to serve your motherland, you ll surely achieve it somehow. Join ISI indirectly requires joining first, the armed forces of Pakistan. Be it army, navy, or the air force; members of all armed forces can join ISI, whether they are Officers, Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs), or the Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs).
> 
> Officers/JCOs/NCOs have to apply for admission. After taking permission from the Unit Officers Commandings, they appear in a basic test which on clearing, they are sent into the Inter-Services Intelligence School. After finishing the intelligence course, they can apply to be posted in Field Intelligence Units (FIU) or in the directorate of Military/Air/Naval intelligence. Then they wait and hope that their performance is good enough to be invited to the ISI for a temporary posting. Based on their performance in the military and the temporary posting with ISI, they are then offered a more permanent position.
> 
> Senior ISI officers with ranks of Major and above are only assigned to the ISI for no more than two to three years to curtail the attempt to abuse their power. Almost all of the Director-Generals of the ISI have never served in the organization before being appointed by the military commanders to lead it. ISI also monitors former, current and retired military officers who at one point or another, held sensitive positions and had access to classified data. However in some special circumstances, officers with outstanding achievements are given an extended appointment and even a lifetime (till 60 years of age) job.
> 
> Now we come to the *direct procedure:*
> 
> For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidates knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI which then, conducts the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.
> 
> Those candidates who pass the interview, then have to go through rigorous fitness, medical and psychological evaluations. Once the candidate clears these evaluations, the ISI performs a very thorough background check on the candidate before being offered to join the ISI. Security clearance is granted once the candidate accepts the offer. Recruited agents then go to the Inter-Services Intelligence School for basic training following which, they are employed on an initial one year probationary period. However, civilian operatives are not allowed to rise above the equivalent of the rank of Major and are mostly assigned to Joint Intelligence X (JIX), Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB) and Joint Counterintelligence Bureau (JCIB) departments and the rest of the departments are solely headed by the armed forces though there have been rare cases in which civilians have been assigned to those departments.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Further Questions , Please post here , instead of opening a new thread.
> 
> Thanks


 
Asslam o alaikum/ sir i am student of FSC. completed the exams of 1st year. now i am in 2nd year. i want to join ISI. but how can i join it?? and when i can apply in ISI? and how can i apply in ISI? please inform me about it. Thank you


----------



## Ali Zeeshan

Want to join ISI voluntarily.


----------



## Bilal249

Asslam o alaikum/ i am a student of FSC. cleared the exams of 1st year. now in 2nd year. i want to join ISI. its my strongest desire. please help me. how can i join it? how can i apply in ISI? where we can find its application form? what's its applying date. please help me


----------



## Alpha1

DeMoN_HuNteR said:


> *i asked that becoz ive heard that people in ISI earn alot, *


 WRONG! Rumours


> but my reason for joining ISI would be to Serve Pakistan and to Protect my Motherland from any Harm!............... and also to beat the S#hit out of RAW


GOOD!


----------



## VitalSmile

*Sir, i done Bachelor with 2nd div. so am i eligible?
secondly is there any other procedure except Commission to join Pak Army and then ISI because Pak Army Require 60% and i got 58%.
please help me out. i post these words with very hopefully that maybe you tell me some good news.
thanks [/SIZE]*


----------



## Sugarcane

VitalSmile said:


> *Sir, i done Bachelor with 2nd div. so am i eligible?
> secondly is there any other procedure except Commission to join Pak Army and then ISI because Pak Army Require 60% and i got 58%.
> please help me out. i post these words with very hopefully that maybe you tell me some good news.
> thanks [/SIZE]*



Yesterday you wanted to join IB today you are looking for ISI - First make your mind 



Bilal249 said:


> Asslam o alaikum/ sir i am student of FSC. completed the exams of 1st year. now i am in 2nd year. i want to join ISI. but how can i join it?? and when i can apply in ISI? and how can i apply in ISI? please inform me about it. Thank you



Procedure is mentioned in the post you quoted...


----------



## VitalSmile

F.O.X said:


> Recently there have been a lots of questions regarding how to join ISI , Following are the Two ways you can do that.
> 
> *1. The indirect way *
> 
> *2. The Direct way*
> 
> First well discuss the* indirect procedure:*
> 
> If you are passionate to serve your motherland, you ll surely achieve it somehow. Join ISI indirectly requires joining first, the armed forces of Pakistan. Be it army, navy, or the air force; members of all armed forces can join ISI, whether they are Officers, Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs), or the Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs).
> 
> Officers/JCOs/NCOs have to apply for admission. After taking permission from the Unit Officers Commandings, they appear in a basic test which on clearing, they are sent into the Inter-Services Intelligence School. After finishing the intelligence course, they can apply to be posted in Field Intelligence Units (FIU) or in the directorate of Military/Air/Naval intelligence. Then they wait and hope that their performance is good enough to be invited to the ISI for a temporary posting. Based on their performance in the military and the temporary posting with ISI, they are then offered a more permanent position.
> 
> Senior ISI officers with ranks of Major and above are only assigned to the ISI for no more than two to three years to curtail the attempt to abuse their power. Almost all of the Director-Generals of the ISI have never served in the organization before being appointed by the military commanders to lead it. ISI also monitors former, current and retired military officers who at one point or another, held sensitive positions and had access to classified data. However in some special circumstances, officers with outstanding achievements are given an extended appointment and even a lifetime (till 60 years of age) job.
> 
> Now we come to the *direct procedure:*
> 
> For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidates knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI which then, conducts the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.
> 
> Those candidates who pass the interview, then have to go through rigorous fitness, medical and psychological evaluations. Once the candidate clears these evaluations, the ISI performs a very thorough background check on the candidate before being offered to join the ISI. Security clearance is granted once the candidate accepts the offer. Recruited agents then go to the Inter-Services Intelligence School for basic training following which, they are employed on an initial one year probationary period. However, civilian operatives are not allowed to rise above the equivalent of the rank of Major and are mostly assigned to Joint Intelligence X (JIX), Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB) and Joint Counterintelligence Bureau (JCIB) departments and the rest of the departments are solely headed by the armed forces though there have been rare cases in which civilians have been assigned to those departments.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Further Questions , Please post here , instead of opening a new thread.
> 
> Thanks


Assalam o Alikum Sir,
i done my Bachelor. please help me now how i join Pak Army while i got 58% marks and Army Required 60%.
please help me that is there any other branch, department in Pak Army in which i apply and then go for ISI.
Thanks


----------



## Sugarcane

Ali Zeeshan said:


> Want to join ISI voluntarily.



No volunteers ....


----------



## VitalSmile

LoveIcon said:


> Yesterday you wanted to join IB today you are looking for ISI - First make your mind
> 
> 
> Respectable Sir, Dear Brother,
> what i am saying, just see it. what is the main thing, see it.
> if you have any info, please give.
> thanks


----------



## Humza Sajid

Asalam-o-Alaiqum!

I just completed my Bachelors and just turned 23. I need to know is it possible for me to join the armed forces at this stage?
Can I join PMA long course?
Furthermore, in 2005 I suffered a knee injury while playing football for school, went through a surgery and now its working fine.
I successfully represented my university as football captain winning three inter-university football championships. I need to know whether my knee problem can cause any hindrance in joining the army?

Thanks!


----------



## Amaa'n

You mind telling us whether you have done 14 yrs of education or it is BS you are talking about? with 16 of education you can always sit in exam for Short Service Commission, though joining intelligence might not be possbile.


VitalSmile said:


> Assalam o Alikum Sir,
> i done my Bachelor. please help me now how i join Pak Army while i got 58% marks and Army Required 60%.
> please help me that is there any other branch, department in Pak Army in which i apply and then go for ISI.
> Thanks


----------



## Humza Sajid

I have done Bsc (Hons.) that is 16 years education.

I'm more interested in joining the army as in enrolling in Military Academy or something.


----------



## Amaa'n

Humza Sajid said:


> I have done Bsc (Hons.) that is 16 years education.
> 
> I'm more interested in joining the army as in enrolling in Military Academy or something.



why not try Short Service Commission???? have you visited the local AS & R center?
If Intel agency it is you want to join than good luck with the hunting as its been 3 years since they advertised for the post of Assitant Director for civilians. And there is no word when they are going to advertise new posts. 
IB recruits every year - keep check FPSC. Any post under Federal Govt Organization is for IB.....

Even now you can check on FPSC, there is a vacancy for the post of Stenographer BPS-16, it is for IB.......


----------



## VitalSmile

balixd said:


> You mind telling us whether you have done 14 yrs of education or it is BS you are talking about? with 16 of education you can always sit in exam for Short Service Commission, though joining intelligence might not be possbile.



Sir, i done B.A


----------



## VitalSmile

balixd said:


> why not try Short Service Commission???? have you visited the local AS & R center?
> If Intel agency it is you want to join than good luck with the hunting as its been 3 years since they advertised for the post of Assitant Director for civilians. And there is no word when they are going to advertise new posts.
> IB recruits every year - keep check FPSC. Any post under Federal Govt Organization is for IB.....
> 
> Even now you can check on FPSC, there is a vacancy for the post of Stenographer BPS-16, it is for IB.......



yes i see this job title. want to ask you one question.
if i don't know Shorthand but know computer. so.. can i eligible?


----------



## jahanzaib khan khilji

?The posts of AD and inspectors were anounced in may for .
which. I applied. But there is no response fo my application any clue about i?


----------



## Mustajab Haider

I Want To Join ISI  
Its My Craze ..! I Am Searching FPSC site from 3 months but have'nt find ad 
can Any One guide me???? 
@F.O.X


----------



## Kompromat

Mustajab Haider said:


> I Want To Join ISI
> Its My Craze ..! I Am Searching FPSC site from 3 months but have'nt find ad
> can Any One guide me????
> @F.O.X




Here | http://www.fpsc.gov.pk/icms/user/index.php


----------



## sdq_umer

Well according to my experience, the advertisements are not that much exposed that a department like Federal Service Commmission is chosen for the induction of employes of ISI or IB, for that employes have so secret personallities that no one other than their close one may know about their their real details........Advertisement would not be offered by FPSC......they are offered by GHQ or PAF HQs pershawar.


----------



## Ali.Butt

Aoa,
I am a graduate Mechanical Engineer. I was unable to join Pak Army long course after my intermediate 2009 and Pak Air force Engineering core after BS Degree in 2013 because of my weak eye sight. 
can i join any intelligence agency through direct/civilian procedure..?
Thankyou


----------



## Kompromat

Ali.Butt said:


> Aoa,
> I am a graduate Mechanical Engineer. I was unable to join Pak Army long course after my intermediate 2009 and Pak Air force Engineering core after BS Degree in 2013 because of my weak eye sight.
> can i join any intelligence agency through direct/civilian procedure..?
> Thankyou




Wasalam and welcome.

Please go through the first page of this thread.


----------



## flameboard

Step1: Don't post about joining or wanting to join on an internet forum if you're serious about it. 
Step2: Go find out at a Millitary base


----------



## Ali.Butt

Aeronaut said:


> Wasalam and welcome.
> 
> Please go through the first page of this thread.



Thanks for reply,

I have gone through first page but didn't find specific answer. 
My question is just "would weak eye sight be an ineligibility, as it is in case of Army and Airforce?"
I have 6/6 with Contact lens (glasses).

Thanks.


----------



## Kompromat

Ali.Butt said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> I have gone through first page but didn't find specific answer.
> My question is just "would weak eye sight be an ineligibility, as it is in case of Army and Airforce?"
> I have 6/6 with Contact lens (glasses).
> 
> Thanks.



I don't think so.


----------



## Amaa'n

Ali.Butt said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> I have gone through first page but didn't find specific answer.
> My question is just "would weak eye sight be an ineligibility, as it is in case of Army and Airforce?"
> I have 6/6 with Contact lens (glasses).
> 
> Thanks.


both are two different things - Army and Airforce require perfect eyesight because of combat roles.
Intelligence isn't like that.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Ali.Butt said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> I have gone through first page but didn't find specific answer.
> My question is just "would weak eye sight be an ineligibility, as it is in case of Army and Airforce?"
> I have 6/6 with Contact lens (glasses).
> 
> Thanks.




You can apply in the Engineering Branch of the PAF in the Short Service Commission cadre of Officers.

This website will help you:

Commission Types


----------



## king786

kia ap mje btaen ga k I.b or M.I ke post kn sa month ma ate hain or kis news paper ma


----------



## Khan_patriot

Ali.Butt said:


> Aoa,
> I am a graduate Mechanical Engineer. I was unable to join Pak Army long course after my intermediate 2009 and Pak Air force Engineering core after BS Degree in 2013 because of my weak eye sight.
> can i join any intelligence agency through direct/civilian procedure..?
> Thankyou



how weak is your eyesight?



Ali.Butt said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> I have gone through first page but didn't find specific answer.
> My question is just "would weak eye sight be an ineligibility, as it is in case of Army and Airforce?"
> I have 6/6 with Contact lens (glasses).
> 
> Thanks.



I dont think weak eyesight is a problem for the army atleast as long as it is 6/6 with glasses, I know several people in the army wearing glasses, how weak is your eyesight without glasses and has some military doctor told you about your ineligibility?


----------



## Muneeb Ahmad

Can someone would tell me how to contact with FPSC ?


----------



## pakpatriotism

F.O.X said:


> Recently there have been a lots of questions regarding how to join ISI , Following are the Two ways you can do that.
> 
> *1. The indirect way *
> 
> *2. The Direct way*
> 
> First well discuss the* indirect procedure:*
> 
> If you are passionate to serve your motherland, you ll surely achieve it somehow. Join ISI indirectly requires joining first, the armed forces of Pakistan. Be it army, navy, or the air force; members of all armed forces can join ISI, whether they are Officers, Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs), or the Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs).
> 
> Officers/JCOs/NCOs have to apply for admission. After taking permission from the Unit Officers Commandings, they appear in a basic test which on clearing, they are sent into the Inter-Services Intelligence School. After finishing the intelligence course, they can apply to be posted in Field Intelligence Units (FIU) or in the directorate of Military/Air/Naval intelligence. Then they wait and hope that their performance is good enough to be invited to the ISI for a temporary posting. Based on their performance in the military and the temporary posting with ISI, they are then offered a more permanent position.
> 
> Senior ISI officers with ranks of Major and above are only assigned to the ISI for no more than two to three years to curtail the attempt to abuse their power. Almost all of the Director-Generals of the ISI have never served in the organization before being appointed by the military commanders to lead it. ISI also monitors former, current and retired military officers who at one point or another, held sensitive positions and had access to classified data. However in some special circumstances, officers with outstanding achievements are given an extended appointment and even a lifetime (till 60 years of age) job.
> 
> Now we come to the *direct procedure:*
> 
> For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidates knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI which then, conducts the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.
> 
> Those candidates who pass the interview, then have to go through rigorous fitness, medical and psychological evaluations. Once the candidate clears these evaluations, the ISI performs a very thorough background check on the candidate before being offered to join the ISI. Security clearance is granted once the candidate accepts the offer. Recruited agents then go to the Inter-Services Intelligence School for basic training following which, they are employed on an initial one year probationary period. However, civilian operatives are not allowed to rise above the equivalent of the rank of Major and are mostly assigned to Joint Intelligence X (JIX), Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB) and Joint Counterintelligence Bureau (JCIB) departments and the rest of the departments are solely headed by the armed forces though there have been rare cases in which civilians have been assigned to those departments.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Further Questions , Please post here , instead of opening a new thread.
> 
> Thanks


Thick thanx for all these.


----------



## Green Arrow

Isi has their own selection process. They advertise vacancies through ministry of defence in newspapers twice in a year for civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idealsome425

Attention Seniors....!

AOA,
I have a query related to recruitment process of MoD that involves my friend and friend's nephew.

One of my friends and a nephew of other friend had applied for the posts of TAS/TA/Operator Special through NTS for MoD. They appeared in written tests in March 2014 cleared/passed that test in May 2014.

After that they both were not called for psychological/intelligence test which held in May 2014, on inquiring from NTS they were told that the posts they applied against were exempted from psycho test etc.

In the month of June 2014 they both had received Bio Data form from P O Box address of MoD, that form had to be duly filled and send back to the NTS HQ address along with other document copies.

They sent the duly filled form to the NTS within the provided deadline through express courier service.

Now many candidates from their city have/had received interview letters for December first week(For the same posts TAS/TA/OS),whereas they have not received any such letter or call from MoD. Kindly shed some light on this issue, that what could have went wrong in their recruitment process.

Since they directly received Bio Data form from MoD, it means that they should have received an interview call. Had they appeared for psycho test we would have assumed that they disqualified due to failure in psychological test, but they were exempted from that test.

Should they be optimistic and wait for a call and/or letter from the respective organization or should they lose hope for any good happening in their case??? Please seniors do reply as they both are worried and confuse regarding this ambiguity of recruitment process. Thank you

Regards


----------



## rida.rwp

Thanks for detailed information about this topic


----------



## Naveed Alam

F.O.X said:


> Recently there have been a lots of questions regarding how to join ISI , Following are the Two ways you can do that.
> 
> *1. The indirect way *
> 
> *2. The Direct way*
> 
> First well discuss the* indirect procedure:*
> 
> If you are passionate to serve your motherland, you ll surely achieve it somehow. Join ISI indirectly requires joining first, the armed forces of Pakistan. Be it army, navy, or the air force; members of all armed forces can join ISI, whether they are Officers, Junior Commissioned Officers (JCOs), or the Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs).
> 
> Officers/JCOs/NCOs have to apply for admission. After taking permission from the Unit Officers Commandings, they appear in a basic test which on clearing, they are sent into the Inter-Services Intelligence School. After finishing the intelligence course, they can apply to be posted in Field Intelligence Units (FIU) or in the directorate of Military/Air/Naval intelligence. Then they wait and hope that their performance is good enough to be invited to the ISI for a temporary posting. Based on their performance in the military and the temporary posting with ISI, they are then offered a more permanent position.
> 
> Senior ISI officers with ranks of Major and above are only assigned to the ISI for no more than two to three years to curtail the attempt to abuse their power. Almost all of the Director-Generals of the ISI have never served in the organization before being appointed by the military commanders to lead it. ISI also monitors former, current and retired military officers who at one point or another, held sensitive positions and had access to classified data. However in some special circumstances, officers with outstanding achievements are given an extended appointment and even a lifetime (till 60 years of age) job.
> 
> Now we come to the *direct procedure:*
> 
> For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidates knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI which then, conducts the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.
> 
> Those candidates who pass the interview, then have to go through rigorous fitness, medical and psychological evaluations. Once the candidate clears these evaluations, the ISI performs a very thorough background check on the candidate before being offered to join the ISI. Security clearance is granted once the candidate accepts the offer. Recruited agents then go to the Inter-Services Intelligence School for basic training following which, they are employed on an initial one year probationary period. However, civilian operatives are not allowed to rise above the equivalent of the rank of Major and are mostly assigned to Joint Intelligence X (JIX), Joint Intelligence Bureau (JIB) and Joint Counterintelligence Bureau (JCIB) departments and the rest of the departments are solely headed by the armed forces though there have been rare cases in which civilians have been assigned to those departments.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Further Questions , Please post here , instead of opening a new thread.
> 
> Thanks



i want to join isi but when will be start applying and how we will know about the announcement


----------



## F.O.X

Naveed Alam said:


> i want to join isi but when will be start applying and how we will know about the announcement


First you need to join the Army , then you can move further from there . You can join Army after you inter exams by securing 60% or more numbers . the recruitment will be advertise in the papers.


----------



## Naveed Alam

as a civilian i asking.after al i applied to army as a commission of 135 lc nd waiting for issb call letter


----------



## Neutron

No more volunteers???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Thinkingsoldier said:


> No more volunteers???


care to elaborate? volunteers for what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

After reading many comments of people about their desire, that they are volunteers to join isi . 

I felt they are fed up now and no one is volunteers here on pdf lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

@balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

balixd said:


> care to elaborate? volunteers for what?




These volunteers don't know strong paaaawa chaya hota ha jaaana k lia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

i think one cannot join ISI by his her will, it is ISI which approaches.


----------



## Green Arrow

Either you can join as civilians or through army. It MOD who hires civilians, you need to keep an eye on mod advertisements in newspapers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Green Arrow said:


> Either you can join as civilians or through army. It MOD who hires civilians, you need to keep an eye on mod advertisements in newspapers




Its obvious. m not civilian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Thinkingsoldier said:


> Its obvious. m not civilian


Then u have to wail until you been sent to ISI by the army command on deputation


----------



## Neutron

Green Arrow said:


> Then u have to wail until you been sent to ISI by the army command on deputation




Not at all without pawaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Thinkingsoldier said:


> Not at all without pawaaa


Not necessary. Most of the army men come without any pawaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Green Arrow said:


> Not necessary. Most of the army men come without any pawaaa




Ratio is less than 30 % as per my opinion. So the probability is low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Well it does not matter whether you are in defense or civil services. If they find you capable enough, they will approach you. You just have to be with very clean record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> Well it does not matter whether you are in defense or civil services. If they find you capable enough, they will approach you. You just have to be with very clean record.




How can you say that with lot of authority???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Thinkingsoldier said:


> How can you say that with lot of authority???



An intel agency is not at all for covert ops only. For that they have military, they ask them for that. 

But sections like, political wing, technical wing, economic wing.. requires people who are special in their field. They will hire you for small assignments , check you if you are capable and then absorb you permanently in the agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> An intel agency is not at all for covert ops only. For that they have military, they ask them for that.
> 
> But sections like, political wing, technical wing, economic wing.. requires people who are special in their field. They will hire you for small assignments , check you if you are capable and then absorb you permanently in the agency.




Political wing yah sounds good. I like politics. Media is good too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Thinkingsoldier said:


> Political wing yah sounds good. I like politics. Media is good too.





yeah, language, media, politics, education, lots of departments and so normally if some one comes in touch with them, they recruit him/her , through special recruitment procedures. You are given training to be silent and use of proper channels to communicate and other fields. If a parent is in ISI then they prefer their sons to be in ISI too since to maintain the secrecy of the agency. That's how it functions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> yeah, language, media, politics, education, lots of departments and so normally if some one comes in touch with them, they recruit him/her , through special recruitment procedures. You are given training to be silent and use of proper channels to communicate and other fields. If a parent is in ISI then they prefer their sons to be in ISI too since to maintain the secrecy of the agency. That's how it functions.





What is the special recruitment procedure??? Its all about strength of paawaa lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Thinkingsoldier said:


> What is the special recruitment procedure??? Its all about strength of paawaa lolz



kind of , but special recruitment is basically from civilians who are not in govt services

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> kind of , but special recruitment is basically from civilians who are not in govt services



What is the criteria for special recruitment?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Thinkingsoldier said:


> What is the criteria for special recruitment?



That basically depends on what ISI is looking for. Because it is rare to find people who are really credible and motivated. Before recruiting they will keep and eye on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> That basically depends on what ISI is looking for. Because it is rare to find people who are really credible and motivated. Before recruiting they will keep and eye on you.



There are lot of credible and motivated people around. It is not at all difficult to search credible and motivated person among motivated ideological nation. But in their books credibility of everything is doubtful. As a matter of fact people working in int organizations are very doubtful in their nature. They observe everything with negative perspective. Thats why it is difficult for them to develop good relationship with any one in their dailyl ife. Similarly every normal human beings tends to keep them away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the maria

Thinkingsoldier said:


> There are lot of credible and motivated people around. It is not at all difficult to search credible and motivated person among motivated ideological nation. But in their books credibility of everything is doubtful. As a matter of fact people working in int organizations are very doubtful in their nature. They observe everything with negative perspective. Thats why it is difficult for them to develop good relationship with any one in their dailyl ife. Similarly every normal human beings tends to keep them away.



comprehensive factual analysis. It seems all fan boys are speechless. You will end up in same situation as you analysed about these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosophy

the maria said:


> comprehensive factual analysis. It seems all fan boys are speechless. You will end up in same situation as you analysed about these guys.



No its portrayed in movies . Reality is bit different. People do enjoy good relationship and status.


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

Philosophy said:


> No its portrayed in movies . Reality is bit different. People do enjoy good relationship and status.



That is correct. Because most of general public is not aware of the nature of the work they do. And who is in ISI who is not, is not written on forehead.

Only in a government office, it is heard that other government servant of all posts keep distance from these guys, due to the nature of work they do. It's just like ''police ki na dosti achi na dushmani.''


----------



## Syed Akbar Ali

Thanks a lot for this important piece of infomation!


----------



## Faheem shaukat

Peregrine said:


> They train at Hamza Camp Rawalpindi.


No


----------



## hibiny

Can I get if a lot of years living abroad?


----------



## SSG commandos

Dear sir,

Can you give the requirement for join ISI,

i live in France I want to join pak army avec ICS (intermidiate cumputer science)


----------



## MR.blue1

Sir I did murchent navy training in Pakistan marine academy and my father was in air force & my uncles was also the part of army but I'm interested to join ISI please show me the right path .


----------



## Rockfall

Salam...!

Dear all experienced and respected members, i need some info regarding the recruitment in ISI as an agent or officer after Intermediate.I request you to all please tell me criteria and age limit as well....

I will be thankful to all of you.

Thank you very much.. 
______________________________
Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!


----------



## skybolt

Good Question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

The reality of such organizations is no 'Bond movie'. I guess it must be risky..... Just my thoughts


Mati Ur Rahman said:


> Salam...!
> 
> Dear all experienced and respected members, i need some info regarding the recruitment in ISI as an agent or officer after Intermediate.I request you to all please tell me criteria and age limit as well....
> 
> I will be thankful to all of you.
> 
> Thank you very much..
> ______________________________
> Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

I remember the times when I used to read Imran Series and always wanted to become a secret service agent and wondered how to become one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockfall

Indeed....Very true
___________________________________________________
Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!

Guys, i really want to serve my nation and want to be a part of this front line defense organization of Pakistan. Your guidance will be highly appreciated.
Thanks.
___________________________________________________
Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!


----------



## LadyFinger

xyxmt said:


> I remember the times when I used to read Imran Series and always wanted to become a secret service agent and wondered how to become one.




Really, could you please explain? @Horus Ask horus, he works for ISI and Imran series.


Mati Ur Rahman said:


> Indeed....Very true
> ___________________________________________________
> Intelligence is what you use when you don't know what to do....!!
> 
> Guys, i really want to serve my nation and want to be a part of this front line defense organization of Pakistan. Your guidance will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Any book written by any Ex ISI ??


----------



## LadyFinger

@Windjammer kindly guide him, the book that you mentioned by some major. The malhotra and nagra case one!


Crixus said:


> Any book written by any Ex ISI ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

LadyFinger said:


> @Windjammer kindly guide him, the book that you mentioned by some major. The malhotra and nagra case one!


That will divert his interest elsewhere....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

Ahan, if you think so. Thanks 


Windjammer said:


> That will divert his interest elsewhere....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockfall




----------



## Crixus

Thanks for asking , but i expect same answer as above 


LadyFinger said:


> @Windjammer kindly guide him, the book that you mentioned by some major. The malhotra and nagra case one!


----------



## Djinn

xyxmt said:


> I remember the times when I used to read Imran Series and always wanted to become a secret service agent and wondered how to become one.


Were they any good? i loved reading Ishtiaq Ahmeds novels, Inspector Jamshed and others.


----------



## xyxmt

Djinn said:


> Were they any good? i loved reading Ishtiaq Ahmeds novels, Inspector Jamshed and others.



yeah I read that too, but the best was Ibn-e-Safi's Imran series and Jasoosi Dunya.
I just did a Google search and there is this web site dedicated to him

http://www.compast.com/ibnesafi/


----------



## raihans

interesting thread, keep going guys, users interested to join ISI while posting, remember that this is public forum and eyes are watching


----------



## Syed Adil Javed Shah

F.O.X said:


> Recently there have been a lots of questions regarding how to join ISI ,
> Assalam-o-alaikum Sir,
> Sir will you please tell me how we get the vacancies notifications & application form for applying in ISI.
> Thanks.
> Waiting for your reply
> Syed Adil Javed Shah





agha muhammad ali said:


> where are these job opportunities advertised???
> the source???
> or how i came to know about it??




Assalam-o-alaikum Sir,
Sir when you get the required Info,please let me know too. i also want to know that


----------



## ImmiEnggr

*Assalam O Alikum!* how i joint Pak ISI After BS Degree.....I am a civilian 
Thanks...


----------



## Green Arrow

ImmiEnggr said:


> *Assalam O Alikum!* how i joint Pak ISI After BS Degree.....I am a civilian
> Thanks...


There are 2ways to join in. One through commission in PA and then go to ISI. Second is to apply through job advertisement by Ministry of Defence as a civilian. Job advertisement normally comes one or twice a year under MOD but all test and interviews are taken by ISI itselfs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

ImmiEnggr said:


> *Assalam O Alikum!* how i joint Pak ISI After BS Degree.....I am a civilian
> Thanks...



Found an enemy spy... it's the fatest way.
You will be rewarded and integrated.

At least it worked in my country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

Green Arrow said:


> There are 2ways to join in. One through commission in PA and then go to ISI. Second is to apply through job advertisement by Ministry of Defence as a civilian. Job advertisement normally comes one or twice a year under MOD but all test and interviews are taken by ISI itselfs.


its a sham...the advertised posts are pre filled by army guys.....i was shortlisted for next stage but still haven't received a call....MOD test just cashes on youth's aspirations to join intel business and just milks them using nts....fojis have a monopoly on this institute (like everyother damn thing)


----------



## ali.ali111

hello, 

I would like to know if the civil ones have a value in isi or if they are used


----------



## R Wing

ali.ali111 said:


> hello,
> 
> I would like to know if the civil ones have a value in isi or if they are used



They do have value and are an integral part of its functioning. Many active military officers are posted for a few years before being rotated out --- yet the civilians stay throughout.



544_delta said:


> its a sham...the advertised posts are pre filled by army guys.....i was shortlisted for next stage but still haven't received a call....MOD test just cashes on youth's aspirations to join intel business and just milks them using nts....fojis have a monopoly on this institute (like everyother damn thing)



I have personally met civilians (who entered as AD) who serve in the institution --- and while many of the military men are just posted for a few years, the civilians stay. 

However, I do agree that the power is essentially with the military men but that's because the ISI was conceived slightly differently than most modern intel agencies. 

There is a civilian intel agency (IB) that you can consider if you prefer to be an institution that is not dominated by the military. It has greatly improved its capability / capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

R Wing said:


> There is a civilian intel agency (IB) that you can consider if you prefer to be an institution that is not dominated by the military. It has greatly improved its capability / capacity.


if you have any info on their induction procedure and time line of selection procedure, kindly share with us.


----------



## Big Tank

544_delta said:


> if you have any info on their induction procedure and time line of selection procedure, kindly share with us.


Jobs in IB as a civilian are announced through NTS and FPSC.

They require FSc for OS (Operator Specialist) BPS-09. It is a technical post mainly in Signal Intelligence Division. SS (Security Supervisor) BPS-07 is a Field Operative post which also requires FSc while Graduation is required for Sub-Inspector and Masters for AD (Assistant Director). 

Selection Procedure for OS and SS is quite simple. There is a preliminary test based upon Verbal/Non Verbal Intelligence, English and Quick Maths. Later Psychological Test and Interview is conducted of shortlisted candidates.


----------



## Amaa'n

544_delta said:


> its a sham...the advertised posts are pre filled by army guys.....i was shortlisted for next stage but still haven't received a call....MOD test just cashes on youth's aspirations to join intel business and just milks them using nts....fojis have a monopoly on this institute (like everyother damn thing)


hehehe, it is a matter of Luck bro trust me on this
anyhow another less known way of joining the department is as Contractual employee, they mostly recruit as Analyst / Junior Research Officers (eq. to BPS 17) for Media Analysis, Field Reporting, Political analysis, Security Clearance, etc
JROs are also recruited for Technical posts also, mostly IT field......few of the posts are filled through refrences (Brigadier sb got transferred from MI to ISI, he took his team with him, met someone at the Dinner, made an offer to the guy --- sorta thing)
Rest of the JRO posts are filled through Advertisement in newspapers ---- it will be a direct recruitment, no Testing agency involved --- look for the ad from PO Box GPO Islamabad & posts will be RO, JRO, Network ADmin, Inspector, etc .......
Last year they Malir cant office did the recruitment and all applications were called there ----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

You get selected based on your attitude. Considering your post above, they made the right call. 




544_delta said:


> its a sham...the advertised posts are pre filled by army guys.....i was shortlisted for next stage but still haven't received a call....MOD test just cashes on youth's aspirations to join intel business and just milks them using nts....fojis have a monopoly on this institute (like everyother damn thing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

544_delta said:


> if you have any info on their induction procedure and time line of selection procedure, kindly share with us.



I will get back to you soon --- but the gist of it is that you should be a civilian government officer (i.e. having passed the CSS and posted in a similar field, such as the police.)


----------



## Amaa'n

R Wing said:


> I will get back to you soon --- but the gist of it is that you should be a civilian government officer (i.e. having passed the CSS and posted in a similar field, such as the police.)


it has been answered above already - IB is inducting directly through FPSC for AD posts, infact there vacancies are announced this month

@544_delta dear here are the details for the induction process --- go to FPSC website to apply:

Case No.F.4-140/2017-R (5/2017).
TWENTY ONE ASSISTANT DIRECTORS
(BS-17),
PERMANENT, IN A FEDERAL GOVERNMENT ORGANIZATION. MINIMUM
QUALIFICATION: Second Class or Grade ‘C’ Master’s degree or equivalent. AGE LIMIT: 21-30
years
plus
five (5) years general relaxation in upper age limit.
DOMICILE:
Merit=Two,Punjab=Ten (Open merit=Nine and Women quota=One),Sindh(Rural)=Three (Open merit=Twoand Women quota=One),Sindh(Urban)=One,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa=Two,Balochistan=One,GBFATA=One andAJK=
One. (Both male and female candidates are eligible).Note
i)To short list the candidates at first stage MCQs Screening Test shall be held.
ThereafterEnglish subjective test of 100 marks will be conducted for preselected candidates at the ratio
of 1:8 (eight candidates per post) with qualifying standard of 50% marks.
ii)Finally qualified preselected candidates will be called for Psychological Assessment &
Interview.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## 544_delta

balixd said:


> it has been answered above already - IB is inducting directly through FPSC for AD posts, infact there vacancies are announced this month
> 
> @544_delta dear here are the details for the induction process --- go to FPSC website to apply:
> 
> Case No.F.4-140/2017-R (5/2017).
> TWENTY ONE ASSISTANT DIRECTORS
> (BS-17),
> PERMANENT, IN A FEDERAL GOVERNMENT ORGANIZATION. MINIMUM
> QUALIFICATION: Second Class or Grade ‘C’ Master’s degree or equivalent. AGE LIMIT: 21-30
> years
> plus
> five (5) years general relaxation in upper age limit.
> DOMICILE:
> Merit=Two,Punjab=Ten (Open merit=Nine and Women quota=One),Sindh(Rural)=Three (Open merit=Twoand Women quota=One),Sindh(Urban)=One,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa=Two,Balochistan=One,GBFATA=One andAJK=
> One. (Both male and female candidates are eligible).Note
> i)To short list the candidates at first stage MCQs Screening Test shall be held.
> ThereafterEnglish subjective test of 100 marks will be conducted for preselected candidates at the ratio
> of 1:8 (eight candidates per post) with qualifying standard of 50% marks.
> ii)Finally qualified preselected candidates will be called for Psychological Assessment &
> Interview.


thank you so much man  i have a question though...i have an engineering degree and i was wondering if it will be equivalent to masters because as per hec's rules 16 years BS degree is equivalent to masters...so based on that can i apply for this post? or do i HAVE to have a master's degree?



Horus said:


> You get selected based on your attitude. Considering your post above, they made the right call.


sir,had i been rejected after the due process had run its course, i would have been content but if they are going to half *** it like this then they are the ones who need attitude adjustment...



R Wing said:


> I will get back to you soon --- but the gist of it is that you should be a civilian government officer (i.e. having passed the CSS and posted in a similar field, such as the police.)


that is certainly an option but sir i like this business and im hell bent on getting in.



balixd said:


> hehehe, it is a matter of Luck bro trust me on this
> anyhow another less known way of joining the department is as Contractual employee, they mostly recruit as Analyst / Junior Research Officers (eq. to BPS 17) for Media Analysis, Field Reporting, Political analysis, Security Clearance, etc
> JROs are also recruited for Technical posts also, mostly IT field......few of the posts are filled through refrences (Brigadier sb got transferred from MI to ISI, he took his team with him, met someone at the Dinner, made an offer to the guy --- sorta thing)
> Rest of the JRO posts are filled through Advertisement in newspapers ---- it will be a direct recruitment, no Testing agency involved --- look for the ad from PO Box GPO Islamabad & posts will be RO, JRO, Network ADmin, Inspector, etc .......
> Last year they Malir cant office did the recruitment and all applications were called there ----


very good insight sir...i'll keep it all in mind....but i want to know if they really consider civilians at all? i mean what kind of organization shortlists you for next stage but never calls back (like a real s****y date) ....im not whining im just trying to understand the process here.



Mini Tank said:


> Jobs in IB as a civilian are announced through NTS and FPSC.
> 
> They require FSc for OS (Operator Specialist) BPS-09. It is a technical post mainly in Signal Intelligence Division. SS (Security Supervisor) BPS-07 is a Field Operative post which also requires FSc while Graduation is required for Sub-Inspector and Masters for AD (Assistant Director).
> 
> Selection Procedure for OS and SS is quite simple. There is a preliminary test based upon Verbal/Non Verbal Intelligence, English and Quick Maths. Later Psychological Test and Interview is conducted of shortlisted candidates.


thank you sir...i will certainly keep an eye out for this/....looks very interesting


----------



## Amaa'n

544_delta said:


> thank you so much man  i have a question though...i have an engineering degree and i was wondering if it will be equivalent to masters because as per hec's rules 16 years BS degree is equivalent to masters...so based on that can i apply for this post? or do i HAVE to have a master's degree?


 any 16 years of education from a recognized institute by HEC is eligible for the poist, so apply with eyes closed you are running out of time, test will be held in August for these



> sir,had i been rejected after the due process had run its course, i would have been content but if they are going to half *** it like this then they are the ones who need attitude adjustment...
> 
> 
> that is certainly an option but sir i like this business and im hell bent on getting in.


don't take it to heart man, life is full of opportunities, keep trying and never give up & never be dishearten by the failure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aneeba Huda

Quite informative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## El Sidd

Lol
I love the confusion in this thread


----------



## sh3ll-xplo1t3r

Assalamu 'Alykum.
I want to join ISI as a cyber informant. I'm good at intelligence gathering, OSINT, leaking confidential information, spreading malware, trojans, disrupting services, and other hacking related activities. I will be really honored if I get the opportunity to serve ISI Pakistan.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## freeskylord

Arre ghantaa

jo inko chahiye hota hai utha lety hain directly recruited, recruitment laws are not under establishment division, later part of MoD just to give cover. Army guys come and they may wish to stay or leave after the deputation.


----------



## Blue Marlin

why is this thread even open?

oh i get it...........its for kids..... sorry


----------



## Amaa'n

Blue Marlin said:


> why is this thread even open?
> 
> oh i get it...........its for kids..... sorry


come on man -- above shared info as authentic as it could get --- its not for kids but for those who are looking for the right information


----------



## Grand Pa

Jango said:


> Where is this ISI school?


this much curiosity may cause problem man!! Remember ISI is intelligence Agency and to discuss about its network or location in online forum can be suppose as anti state activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chris Logan

whats it like working for the isi?


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

@Okasha Zahid yeh dekho okasha tmhre kam ki chez.
tmhra bas nahi horha hoga kai abhi apply krdo


----------



## Ozee

Aiman talha hashmi said:


> @Okasha Zahid yeh dekho okasha tmhre kam ki chez.
> tmhra bas nahi horha hoga kai abhi apply krdo


Waqai yaar i can't wait


----------



## Menace2Society

How do I get a job with ISI? I need $500,000 budget and I will secure western border within 12 months.


----------



## Kompromat

Exhilarating, they enjoy a very high social status in public perception, although you'd never know who is and who isn't. 



Chris Logan said:


> whats it like working for the isi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Horus said:


> Exhilarating, they enjoy a very high social status in public perception, although you'd never know who is and who isn't.


----------



## Muhammad Owais 1999

I have been declared unfit for Pak army because I have a keloid on my chest. Can I join isi?
Also, some of my relatives live in India. Would that be an issue?
And what level of education is required to join? 
Thanks


----------



## Green Arrow

Muhammad Owais 1999 said:


> I have been declared unfit for Pak army because I have a keloid on my chest. Can I join isi?
> Also, some of my relatives live in India. Would that be an issue?
> And what level of education is required to join?
> Thanks



Need Master for Grade 17 AD role. For Sub Insp or any other role. education requirement is less. Wait for job advertisement by MOD.



Horus said:


> Exhilarating, they enjoy a very high social status in public perception, although you'd never know who is and who isn't.



Yes but that social status comes with high price. The sacrifice is immense in return.


----------



## Annas Jamal

Sir, can someone below 18 can sign up???
For Inter Services Intelligence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babrum

Annas Jamal said:


> Sir, can someone below 18 can sign up???
> For Inter Services Intelligence


this is not agent cody banks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whirling_dervesh

Annas Jamal said:


> Sir, can someone below 18 can sign up???
> For Inter Services Intelligence


Yes of course....they have a special 'Teenagers Bureau' do you have acne? Thats a pre-requisite

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

Green Arrow said:


> Need Master for Grade 17 AD role. For Sub Insp or any other role. education requirement is less. Wait for job advertisement by MOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but that social status comes with high price. The sacrifice is immense in return.



I believe the master's degree requirement has been removed and the age limit for AD relaxed to 35 years.


----------



## Green Arrow

R Wing said:


> I believe the master's degree requirement has been removed and the age limit for AD relaxed to 35 years.



For AD post - maximum age is 28 and education requirement is master.


----------



## R Wing

Green Arrow said:


> For AD post - maximum age is 28 and education requirement is master.



You're right about the master's degree requirement but the age seems to have been relaxed to 35 to attract more talent 
https://nts.org.pk/Test&Products/Announced/0919/MoD_Sep2019/MoD_Ad_EN.pdf

Also, past / solved papers:
http://www.cssforum.com.pk/pakistan...1-assistant-director-mod-nts-past-papers.html


----------



## Adeel Ahamad

I want to join ISI
بشری صدیق


----------



## shadowdragon

It might sound silly but what is height requirement for isi? ..and can a person join it after css and if he is a police officer


----------



## R Wing

shadowdragon said:


> It might sound silly but what is height requirement for isi? ..and can a person join it after css and if he is a police officer



No height requirement as far as I know. You can join after CSS / police service but I believe you'd have to sit the exam and go through the process just like everybody else for the Grade 17 intake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

shadowdragon said:


> It might sound silly but what is height requirement for isi? ..and can a person join it after css and if he is a police officer



You still have to go through exam. Also no height requirement is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadowdragon

R Wing said:


> No height requirement as far as I know. You can join after CSS / police service but I believe you'd have to sit the exam and go through the process just like everybody else for the Grade 17 intake.





Green Arrow said:


> You still have to go through exam. Also no height requirement is needed.


Is Bs enough or i must do ms too in relative Field to apply for AD??


----------



## Green Arrow

shadowdragon said:


> Is Bs enough or i must do ms too in relative Field to apply for AD??



Master degree mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

Green Arrow said:


> You still have to go through exam. Also no height requirement is needed.



The CIA, MI6 and others have realized the benefits of dual nationals in external intel ops. They just do extra security checks/clearance but allow dual nationals to apply --- shouldn't we implement a similar system?
On top of not having a more clear application portal (in most developed countries, you can apply directly for operational VS analyst roles --- and subcategories within those) and missing out on some very bright university students, we lose a lot of top talent because of the dual national rule. 

There should be a difference between somebody who grew up abroad and has lots of familial and cultural ties there VS. somebody who just inherited the foreign nationality through parents or an investment scheme, etc. It's not like Pakistani citizens (non dual nationals) are super committed to the State and never leak secrets/work for foreign intel. In fact, most high profile cases (e.g. the SPD-related ones recently) have been of full-fledged Pakistani citizens. 

Thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007

If you have worth and have passionate to serve country they will find you but it is a damn business. It is not about money or power but what skills are you bringing in and how to sharp those skills with training to make you perfect tool aginst our enemies.if somone thinking joining only for gaining power and money then ISI is pretty good to figure out and heavy punsihment for traitor you only can imagined.
ISI business is all about human intellegence network and see very few example of mechincal intellegence business may be we get some new toys from our brother . Fyi Normal army person easily detectable in spy business because of their training and you cant change them.so in my opinion civilan volunteer work is always on going procedure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ps3linux

R Wing said:


> The CIA, MI6 and others have realized the benefits of dual nationals in external intel ops. They just do extra security checks/clearance but allow dual nationals to apply --- shouldn't we implement a similar system?
> On top of not having a more clear application portal (in most developed countries, you can apply directly for operational VS analyst roles --- and subcategories within those) and missing out on some very bright university students, we lose a lot of top talent because of the dual national rule.
> 
> There should be a difference between somebody who grew up abroad and has lots of familial and cultural ties there VS. somebody who just inherited the foreign nationality through parents or an investment scheme, etc. It's not like Pakistani citizens (non dual nationals) are super committed to the State and never leak secrets/work for foreign intel. In fact, most high profile cases (e.g. the SPD-related ones recently) have been of full-fledged Pakistani citizens.
> 
> Thoughts?



Inter services is a compartmentalized agency one of the reason for its success but it is limited to HUMINT, they had some equipment pretty spicy stuff but they are far from being at par with other agencies. Unlike CIA and others they lack a blackops unit, a cyber counter offensive wing, and they definitely are missing on not hiring the sociopaths the psychopath who have their value.

There is a third way as well, but even they have to attend the training center post their interview in Pakistan, no exam though one of the reasons I declined their offer twice as I was not willing to travel to Pakistan and attend a training camp, though I did help some of them back in the day. By this way first they check you thoroughly before approaching you and then offer you to work for your country and make it proud. There are tons of volunteers feeding them the info directly or indirectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

ps3linux said:


> Inter services is a compartmentalized agency one of the reason for its success but it is limited to HUMINT, they had some equipment pretty spicy stuff but they are far from being at par with other agencies. Unlike CIA and others they lack a blackops unit, a cyber counter offensive wing, and they definitely are missing on not hiring the sociopaths the psychopath who have their value.
> 
> There is a third way as well, but even they have to attend the training center post their interview in Pakistan, no exam though one of the reasons I declined their offer twice as I was not willing to travel to Pakistan and attend a training camp, though I did help some of them back in the day. By this way first they check you thoroughly before approaching you and then offer you to work for your country and make it proud. There are tons of volunteers feeding them the info directly or indirectly.


For blackops type stuff they use SF


----------



## R Wing

bhola record said:


> For blackops type stuff they use SF



They engage recently retired, highly experienced SSG personnel who have demonstrated, in their 1-2 decades of service, the specific skills they need for specific ops. It's more deniable this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

ps3linux said:


> Inter services is a compartmentalized agency one of the reason for its success but it is limited to HUMINT, they had some equipment pretty spicy stuff but they are far from being at par with other agencies. Unlike CIA and others they lack a blackops unit, a cyber counter offensive wing, and they definitely are missing on not hiring the sociopaths the psychopath who have their value.
> 
> There is a third way as well, but even they have to attend the training center post their interview in Pakistan, no exam though one of the reasons I declined their offer twice as I was not willing to travel to Pakistan and attend a training camp, though I did help some of them back in the day. By this way first they check you thoroughly before approaching you and then offer you to work for your country and make it proud. There are tons of volunteers feeding them the info directly or indirectly.



Totally get what you mean.

All agencies worth their salt are compartmentalized. In the ISI's case, HUMINT is the backbone and the SIGINT wing is expected to do --- on a smaller scale --- what the NSA, the world's largest/most expensive, does. Of course this cannot work. 

There is absolutely a huge network of patriotic volunteers all around the world --- and paid informants as well. 

What I'm talking about is a direct path to apply to specific roles for as part of an _officer path --- _not an asset, informant, JRO or anything else. The current system means waiting for advertisements from the MOD and, even then, apart from CS people, all the rest go through the same one-size-fits-all grind. What if somebody knows he wants to be an analyst? Another knows he wants to be an operations officer operating overseas while yet another knows he wants to fight terrorists domestically --- and so on. The MI6, CIA, etc., allow applicants --- including dual nationals --- to apply for these officer paths directly through their website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

R Wing said:


> The CIA, MI6 and others have realized the benefits of dual nationals in external intel ops. They just do extra security checks/clearance but allow dual nationals to apply --- shouldn't we implement a similar system?
> On top of not having a more clear application portal (in most developed countries, you can apply directly for operational VS analyst roles --- and subcategories within those) and missing out on some very bright university students, we lose a lot of top talent because of the dual national rule.
> 
> There should be a difference between somebody who grew up abroad and has lots of familial and cultural ties there VS. somebody who just inherited the foreign nationality through parents or an investment scheme, etc. It's not like Pakistani citizens (non dual nationals) are super committed to the State and never leak secrets/work for foreign intel. In fact, most high profile cases (e.g. the SPD-related ones recently) have been of full-fledged Pakistani citizens.
> 
> Thoughts?



Well you can hire any duel national for any specific role but they don’t have the same level of access into the agency like any other normal staff. Most of the dual National are hired for covert operations or for intelligence gathering purpose only and they mostly work in the field which can have both positive and negative effects. This practice is widely used by all major intelligence agencies as you said above including ISI. I remember one incident where Our agency had suffered huge loss due to double crossing as well but again it is one of most common practice to use specially in enemy’s territory. Also In our region due to geographical, cultural and language connectivity it is very easy to penetrate into each other’s land. This has worked well for us as well as for others too. 

I think to get access in MI6, one criteria is that you should be British National including your parent as well either your mother or father at least. I have seen their Job advertisement few times in newspapers with all terms and conditions and this was mentioned there clearly But still like any other agencies they do hire foreign national as well where it demands.


----------



## R Wing

Green Arrow said:


> Well you can hire any duel national for any specific role but they don’t have the same level of access into the agency like any other normal staff. Most of the dual National are hired for covert operations or for intelligence gathering purpose only and they mostly work in the field which can have both positive and negative effects. This practice is widely used by all major intelligence agencies as you said above including ISI. I remember one incident where Our agency had suffered huge loss due to double crossing as well but again it is one of most common practice to use specially in enemy’s territory. Also In our region due to geographical, cultural and language connectivity it is very easy to penetrate into each other’s land. This has worked well for us as well as for others too.
> 
> I think to get access in MI6, one criteria is that you should be British National including your parent as well either your mother or father at least. I have seen their Job advertisement few times in newspapers with all terms and conditions and this was mentioned there clearly But still like any other agencies they do hire foreign national as well where it demands.



You are absolutely correct.

The key differences that I was pointing out were:
1.) Ability to apply for the officer track online against specific routes (Analysts, Clandestine Service, Tech/R&D, etc.)

2.) Ability for dual nationals to apply for the officer track (yes, MI6 has some conditions here --- but, in the end, if you satisfy them and have been living in the UK for 5-10 years, then you can apply; the CIA seems to be more open --- any dual national can apply to be an officer)

3.) The intel academies there are much longer than the ISI course.

4.) The intake/testing is based on aptitude, not memorization of random Pak Studies facts and other obscure knowledge. It is much more modern and focuses on critical thinking, problem-solving, lateral thinking and overall cognitive/intellectual ability --- not knowledge retention.

I think we have suffered as much from Pakistani nationals (no dual nationality) as we have from any dual nationals. The key is to separate the ones who just inherited or got a foreign nationality for ease of intl travel through an investment scheme, etc., VS those who seem to have some real ties to the foreign country. This, of course, requires a much, much, much better clearance procedure --- the current one is pretty trash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

R Wing said:


> You are absolutely correct.
> 
> The key differences that I was pointing out were:
> 1.) Ability to apply for the officer track online against specific routes (Analysts, Clandestine Service, Tech/R&D, etc.)
> 
> 2.) Ability for dual nationals to apply for the officer track (yes, MI6 has some conditions here --- but, in the end, if you satisfy them and have been living in the UK for 5-10 years, then you can apply; the CIA seems to be more open --- any dual national can apply to be an officer)
> 
> 3.) The intel academies there are much longer than the ISI course.
> 
> 4.) The intake/testing is based on aptitude, not memorization of random Pak Studies facts and other obscure knowledge. It is much more modern and focuses on critical thinking, problem-solving, lateral thinking and overall cognitive/intellectual ability --- not knowledge retention.
> 
> I think we have suffered as much from Pakistani nationals (no dual nationality) as we have from any dual nationals. The key is to separate the ones who just inherited or got a foreign nationality for ease of intl travel through an investment scheme, etc., VS those who seem to have some real ties to the foreign country. This, of course, requires a much, much, much better clearance procedure --- the current one is pretty trash.



Yes there is no harm if you need to get any dual National for any specific role as national interests is all matter at the end and all the agencies are doing this including us. I agree that the current security check process is very lame not just in ISI but in Army as well which need to be more tight and comprehensive. You can easily slip through off the radar. We had incidents in the past due to lack of checks. The security check for MI6 and CIA is top class tough but then they have more resources and capacity as compare to us. None the less we are doing good job with our limited budget and when you look things very closely from inside you do realize the hard work and shear amount of work being done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

Green Arrow said:


> Yes there is no harm if you need to get any dual National for any specific role as national interests is all matter at the end and all the agencies are doing this including us. I agree that the current security check process is very lame not just in ISI but in Army as well which need to be more tight and comprehensive. You can easily slip through off the radar. We had incidents in the past due to lack of checks. The security check for MI6 and CIA is top class tough but then they have more resources and capacity as compare to us. None the less we are doing good job with our limited budget and when you look things very closely from inside you do realize the hard work and shear amount of work being done.



Absolutely no doubt.


----------



## Adeel Ahamad

Assalaam o alikum
I want to join ISI as a civilian person, please give me guidance on how to apply
بشری صدیق


----------



## R Wing

Adeel Ahamad said:


> Assalaam o alikum
> I want to join ISI as a civilian person, please give me guidance on how to apply
> بشری صدیق



Everything below is publicly-available.

Please refer to existing posts within this thread before posting. 

The intake for civilians is through the position of Assistant Director (Grade 17.) 
The Ministry of Defence advertises these (usually once every two years) as AD Ministry of Defence. Positions were advertised last year --- and I haven't seen any this year, so the next intake will likely be next summer (2021). There is a general route for aspiring officers and a separate one for technical/IT/cyber people.

You have to be under 35 years old and have to hold a master's degree. 

The National Testing Service (NTS) handles the initial examinations and then forwards the lists of shortlisted candidates to the ISI. The position and intake was also publicly posted on the NTS website last year and I'm sure it will be next year. 

Once selected and security cleared, the lucky few are put through the ISI School where they are taught tradecraft and all the other "dark arts." Some call this the "Academy." Once they successfully complete that, they are posted on probation and are now fully-fledged officers of the ISI who can rise to the maximum rank (Gen equivalent.)

Good luck!

More info below by another poster: 

For civilians, recruitment is advertised and is jointly handled by the Federal Public Services Commission (FPSC) and civilian ISI agents are considered employees of the Ministry of Defense. The FPSC conducts various examinations testing the candidates knowledge of current affairs, English and various analytical abilities. Based on the results, the FPSC shortlists the candidates and sends the list to the ISI which then, conducts the initial background checks. The selected candidates are then invited for an interview which is conducted by a joint committee comprising both ISI and FPSC officials.​​Those candidates who pass the interview, then have to go through rigorous fitness, medical and psychological evaluations. Once the candidate clears these evaluations, the ISI performs a very thorough background check on the candidate before being offered to join the ISI. Security clearance is granted once the candidate accepts the offer. Recruited agents then go to the Inter-Services Intelligence School for basic training following which, they are employed on an initial one year probationary period.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

